
There are no GAFAs in enterprise - ntang
http://blairreeves.me/2017/09/25/no-gafas-in-enterprise/
======
tboyd47
I had to look up what "GAFA" meant. Apparently it stands for "Google, Apple,
Facebook, and Amazon," usually used within Europe in the context of legal
investigations.

